# Habitation Door Retainers



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
I have the latest model Hymer B Class, but the door retainer that hold the door back when open, is useless.
The door doesn't open far enough for the door catch to clip in properly, as the angle is wrong.
I have seen other manufacturer's vans with this same problem.
Has anyone found a satisfactory remedy other than a rope to the wing mirror!!!!
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi Alshymer

Our door catch retainer has a spacer fitted. Picture quality a little iffy due to zooming.

BTW it's a Bürstner part.

Regards

Mike


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

have a look on a site called "moore 4 motors"i think they have a shop on ebay


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Changed the one on our old van a couple of times but in the end just used a long bungee strap from handle to mirror. On current van same applies for garage door, just use long bungee strap from door to wheel.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

This looks like it might do the job.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WHITE-DOO...ccessories&hash=item4abc24eb73#ht_1394wt_1111

Might have to get one myself - I have to use the long bungee to the mirror trick too...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Ours has to have a spacer behind it to get it in the right place.....

it also needs to be replaced about every 18 months as they do not hold their shapes brilliantly - rubbish design methinks.......

It used to be possible to get simple catches to drop over raised flaps etc - not sure if they are available but that would be safer - the ones that you have are also used on our lockers and generally fail when I am leaning down below it - I have the bruises to prove it.......

Dave


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

HarleyDave said:


> This looks like it might do the job.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WHITE-DOO...ccessories&hash=item4abc24eb73#ht_1394wt_1111
> 
> ...


We have one of these, very strong. Does need a good firm push to lock it open but does the job

Martin


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks Martin - I'll give it a go

Cheers

Dave


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Try here:

http://chausson-flash02.blog.co.uk/2012/09/04/motor-home-door-catches-14670629/

It is amazing that a £60 000+ motorhome can still be fitted with these useless plastic catches. My 2002 Autotrail has a positive metal door catch that pushes to hold open but requires a push and twist to undo- excellent. My friends have just bought a 2012 Autotrail and they have reverted back to the cheap bit of plastic. 
Having said that my locker doors have the useless ones They soon wear out or break as the plastic hardens. To make matters worst they are riveted on so require drilling out and re-rivetting.

In the meantime join the ever growing band of motorhomers with bungees or ropes tied around the wing mirror 

Jed


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Door retainers*

Hi 
Thanks for all the replies.
It seems that there are many different types, the only trouble being that the Hymer one I have are around 100mm long and everything else seems so much shorter, so I am going to have at least one hole showing, if I change.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

rotorywing said:


> HarleyDave said:
> 
> 
> > This looks like it might do the job.
> ...


If you can install the catch level with the middle of the door it will make easier to give it a firm push. Ours is located at the top of the door which means that I have to reach up to push the door in the correct place. Since I installed one of these retainers the door has never slammed shut !

Martin


----------

